# The A.W.E. Tuning Holiday Sale Is On!!



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to the Winter, 2007 addition of the A.W.E. Tuning Holiday Sale.

On behalf of the staff, I want to extend a big THANK YOU to those that have supported us over the last year. We have once again grown, and we hope 2008 will be even bigger.

As our way of saying thank you, we are discounting products, offering special incentives, and having a raffle!

Below are some of the goodies you can enter to win.

Speed Demon Bundle: This has a $988+ value and consists of a GARMIN NUVI 360 portable GPS navigation unit for your car, and the king of all radar detectors, the VALENTINE ONE. This bundle is geared to get you where you are going FAST! 

DUNLOP SPORT MAXX Maximum Performance Tire set: Dunlop's Sport Maxx tires get rave reviews from enthusiasts, and we're giving away a free set to one lucky driver. Value is $2000+ depending on what size you choose for your vehicle. 

Every phone, in store, mail in, or online order qualifies for a chance to win. For rules and regulations of the giveaway, see our site. No purchase necessary to enter.

And as a bonus, we are offering a free Limited Edition Forza2 Silverbullet S4 T-shirt for every order over $500 and a set of our aluminum pedal covers with Forza2 Silverbullet S4 T-shirt for every order over $2000. 

And besides the products that are on sale until December 25th, we have three Weekly Special Sales to keep your interest and to extend to you big savings. Please also ask about a new interest free financing offer!

This week the Weekly Special Sale is on select best selling A.W.E. Tuning products including: Pedal Sets, Audi B5, B6, & B7 Intercooler kits, Porsche Carbon Fiber Strut Braces, DTS Bars, and much more!

The next two Weekly Specials will be huge, so stay tuned! 

See the link below for our specials and call me for more Holiday Sale information. Anyone who calls in their order before 2:00 Eastern get shipped the same day!.
Call Now 888-565-2257










Check out our site for more Holiday Sale information http://awe-tuning.com/pages/ho...x.cfm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: The A.W.E. Tuning Holiday Sale Is On!! ([email protected])*

Sale is in full swing. Check out the great deals this week and more to come next week! Just click the sale box on the front page to see all of the specials!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: The A.W.E. Tuning Holiday Sale Is On!! ([email protected])*

Week one sale ends Monday at midnight so only a few days left to save some major $$


----------

